# New 4.0e Group(Have DM) LF:2Players, Ottawa, Ont, Canada



## TrentL (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been voted the "Seeker" for lack of a better word for a new game starting up. 

We have 4 people and looking for 2 more.

The game will be played around the Ottawa area (Either in Gatineau or Embrun at this point) we'd prefer to play at someone's house rather than at a store (Carpooling could probably be setup) 

The Game: Is a costum world with the DM, and Magic items are handed out more like 2nd Edition (IE no quicky mart of Magic items in every town) so it would be mid to low level magic.

Characters are being created with the point buy out of the PHB, and the DM is flexible with character creation.  Our group is all NEW to 4.0e, so it will be a learning process for everyone.

We're all between 30-40 and would prefer to play with people of like age.

Lastly we hope to game Friday Evenings once a month but more than likely a long game (5:30-11:30) rather than many short sessions (Families)

We currently have characters: Warden(Defender), Avenger(Striker), Warlock (Striker).

If your interested please contact me (Through PM's or post here)

I'll try and answer any questions possible if I can't I'll pass them along to the DM.


----------



## TrentL (Jun 26, 2009)

These are the notes the DM wants prospective players to know: While some of them can change if they don't work its his game (And DM's are pretty tough to come by) 

There will be story, and connected stories, that develop based on the choices made by the PC's.
there will be a good blend of action and RP.
Overall arc of the campaign will be fulfillment of an epic quest, that has its roots set in the early Heroic tier and works its way up to high epic. Actions and results from this campaign will also have an impact on larger story lines within the campaign world and could leand themselves well to secondary campaigns later.
Detail rough reworking of races
Low magic setting. Yes, there will be magic items but they are not forming an excessive abundance. The focus is not on gear, but on developing power.
This one looks a bit scary I know everyone likes their magic items, but I actually prefer when the DM hadns out magic items, and not when we get items tailored 100% to our characters. So when you get that +1 flametongue weapon its something special.

To make up for this there are two bonuses we're going to try:
Encouter re-charge power as substitute:
Roll 1d6 before iniative. 6 = recharge lowest expended power.
When down to one power, roll 1d4. 4 = recharge.
When down to zero powers, roll 1d4+1. 4 = recharge.

Characters start with 2 feats (Humans with 3) because feats are pretty manditory now unlike in 3.5

Minor changes to wizard (mostly for the best).
Wizard can now choose between their different daily spells at will. This switch power, adds versatility.
This actually gives you a reason to take expanded spellbook, which was otherwise mostly a wasted feat.
It only applies to daily spells.
Utility spells have to prepped ahead of time, as usual. This is how the wizard should have been designed at the start, as they are meant to be highly versatile and knowledgable controllers. This also allows wizards to be less pigeon-holed into one specific type of play.

The DM also noted to me that these are flexible(ish) rules because if the game is not fun then its a lose/lose for everyone. But I do agree that the way magic is being done right now with basically corner stores of magic, and players choosing their own items, has made magic a less "mystic" part of the game, I much prefered it when I had no idea what my magic weapon did, and that my +1 sword was pretty special, my Sunsword had a name and a history. 

The last thing is every player has agreed playing with people of similar age would make the game flow smoother. (We're all in our 30's) None of us mean to sound snobbish, but younger and older people have different priorities (Now there are always mature 20 year olds and immature 50 year olds that are the exception of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Currently we have now have 4 players

Defender, Strikerx2, and an Unknown (hopefully leader)


----------

